

Pud launches Fandalism.com - hornbaker
http://fandalism.com

======
hornbaker
It's invite only, so if you're a musician and want it, friend me on fb
(<http://www.facebook.com/ronhornbaker>) and I'll hook you up. It's pretty
sweet.

